# Is it worth putting an epoxy sealant over my garage?



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

I like the idea of it protecting the slab on the inside from staining - I could wipe it off or mop over it. I also like the cool look.

Is there any value to doing it or is it mostly cosmetic? 
Are there any downsides to doing it?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Somebody put epoxy in my garage and now it's peeled up in random places. Apparently there is a correct / incorrect way to put it down. I didn't want to risk it, so I went with a polyaspartic coating at my parent's house.

My floor:


Parent's floor (newer):


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

ionicatoms said:


> Somebody put epoxy in my garage and now it's peeled up in random places. Apparently there is a correct / incorrect way to put it down. I didn't want to risk it, so I went with a polyaspartic coating at my parent's house.
> 
> My floor:
> 
> ...


So your parent's floor _isn't_ epoxy? 
Their floor looks like what I had in mind...I thought their finish was epoxy.

Are there any benefits to getting what they did that are different than cosmetic benefits (i.e. spills don't seep into the concrete finish)


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

turfnsurf said:


> So your parent's floor _isn't_ epoxy?


Correct. It's polyaspartic. Not epoxy.

It's easy to clean and resists staining and fading. No hot tire pickup. Other benefits may include slip resistance if you add in some texture.

This is the company i used:
https://theonedayfloor.com/


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Oh yeah, all their visitors comment on the floor. It gets a lot of compliments.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

https://www.flooringinc.com/blog/polyaspartic-vs-epoxy/

I had the same done, and for $800 its not worth the DIY attempt. The buffing/sanding of the existing concrete with dustless buffers, to create great adhesion and remove contaminants, etc, is well worth the money right there. And if you notice they apply A TON of flakes vs what you get in the DIY kit! That's what makes it pop out when you see it. It's also a bit more textured of a finish due to those stacked flakes.


----------



## GeorgiaZLawn (Jun 15, 2021)

@corneliani What company did you use? Were you satisfied with the end result?


----------

